# My Journal of Journals by El Torro



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*My Journal of Journals by El Torro*

*
*

*
**So it begins, Had my first shot of Fusion paharma Fast rip today and 20mg of T.Bol.*

*
To save writing follow the link to the story Gaspari Nutrition has done about me to bring you up to date as to where I am at now.*

*
*http://www.gasparinutrition.co.uk/19...june-2012.html

*
At some point ill get some pics up and possibly a video towards the end too.*

*
My stats are 5'5" and 185lbs, getting my body fat done on Wed so Ill post that up once I know.*

*
*

*
**My cycle as listed but may change if I feel the need to as I go along.*

*
*

*
**F**usion Pharma fast rip @ 1ml 3 x pw..Mon, Wed, Fri "Prop, Tren acc, Masteron Prop"*

*
Fusion T.bol 80mg ed*

*
Fusion Masteron prop as a top up, 100mg pw....Thu. **Edit: not using this yet, waiting till week 5 then if I feel ok Ill do 1ml tue + Thu*

*
SRC Mod grf129 and ipam 3 x ed moving onto toms peptides in 4 weeks once SRC is used up.*

*
Serostim HGH by Soreno 2iu after morning and night peptides.*

*
Arimadex, 1mg ed*

*
Clenbuterol, 2 weeks on 1 week off.*

*
ECA In the week off the clenbuterol.*

*
*

*
PCT Clomid 150/100/50/50*

*
Nolvadex 20/20/20/20*

*
HCG 7,500iu week before PCT commences.*

*
*

*
Now for supplements I usually use Gaspari nutrition Solo but this time Ive mixed and matched to get the best out of the different companies.*

*
*

*
**Supplements*

*
*

*
Gaspari Anavite,*

*
Gaspari Myofusion,*

*
BSN Nitrix*

*
BSN Syntha 6*

*
Pro-10 Whey.*

*
Maxiraw casein.*

*
Muscle meds Carnivoure*

*
Dats swell drink., Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Glycene, L-Alanine.*

*
4000iu Vit D*

*
Vit E*

*
Vit C*

*
CQ10*

*
Green tea*

*
Undo's choice oil blend.*

*
Yohimbine.*

*
probiotics*

*
*

*
*

*
**Diet*

*
*

*
**Train fasted, Weights then cardio whilst sipping the Swell drink.*

*
100g pineapple, 2 scoops of carnivore.*

*
Meal 1 60g oats, 1 bannana 50g myofusion probotic.*

*
Meal 2 200g Salmon, sweet potato, asparagus.*

*
Meal 3 80g Oats, 1 bannana 50g Syntha 6*

*
Meal 4 200g Steak, 50g brown rice, 1 full egg.*

*
Meal 5 50g casein protein.*

*
*

*
On non training days Ill have Pro -10 Whey instead of the Carnivoure.*

*
*

*
All that will change with diet is the steak will be replaced by fish or turkey a few days every other week depending on BF levels.*

*
*

*
**Training.*

*
*

*
**Ill be doing Y-3T training as follows.*

*
Wk 1 6-8 reps.*

*
Wk 2 10-12 reps.*

*
Wk 3 14-18 reps.*

*
WK 4 14-18 reps.*

*
Then repeat.*

*
*

*
Ill update every few days or so and put pics up when I get chance too.*

*
*

*
And also a big Thank you to western gormet for there support, Am verry impressed with the quality of there chicken * 

*
*

*
ENJOY !!*

*
*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Today I trained back,

*Wide grip pulldowns,*

*
Narrow grip pulldowns*

*
T-Bar row,*

*
Deadlifts.*

*
20 mins Cardio.*

*
*

*
Week one pf Y3-T 6-8 reps.*


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning Andy! Subbed  x


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning Andy! Subbed  x


Good morning and Thanks  x


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Second day in and the first shot of fast rip was a painfull one this morning, delt is abit swole but nothing I cant handle, Hoping the next shot tomoro is going to be a little better.*

*
Training legs this afternoon.*

*
Leg ext,*

*
leg press,*

*
front squats.*

*
Thigh curl,*

*
Stiff leg dead lift,*

*
Standing calf raises,*

*
Seated calf raises.*

*
*

*
Sweated quite abit in my sleep last night and feeling warm today, managed to sleep though thanks to a Valium *


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Il follow you any competition plans?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks mate, Ive got plans to return to the stage but not yet, going to see how my body reacts to certain things first and try get some muscle mass back.

Im thinking of 2014 and making a big impact, Ive always placed top 3 in ever show iv done so I would be disappointed with anything else.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Andy, great to see you've started!  subbed.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Subbed


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

hello Andy, subbed my friend


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

whats your reason for the extra mast prop in there andy? thanks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> whats your reason for the extra mast prop in there andy? thanks


Cos I can mate lol, nah just kidding, Im aiming for a nice hard dry and lean look off this cycle, Although my abbs are permanantly out I struc a high BF yesterday that I will go into detail about later today


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So, Had my body fat checked yeterday by the Bio signature modulation method for full hormonal profile see pic for info*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
My over all BF was 21% wich tbh shocked me as my abbs are always visible but I was then told that my upper body readings was all in single figures but my back, thigh n calf let me down and pushed the percentage up to 21.*

*
Once the report is emailed to me I will put it up.*

*
I took a high reading on my calfs and knees mainley pointing to my natural gh levels been low and me not sleeping.*

*
Also another measurment said that my estrogen is too high which will make it very dificult for me to loose fat if thats not corrected quickly "hence the reason the new diet I was set and the ammount of greens i have to eat to lower my estrogen.*

*
Also I have an intollerence to suger and carbs wich will show in my new diet.*

*
*

*
*NEW DIET.

Train fasted weights and cardio as usuall sippin the swell drink.

After training have some pinaple and my carnivor.

60 mins later meal 1 200g chicken, 4 whole eggs, spinage.

Meal 2 200g salmon, brocoli, asparagus.

Meal 3 chicked and spinage,

meal 4 200 g steak with brocoli

Meal 5 casein protein.

So basicly Iv been instructed to drasticly lower the shakes and replace with whole foods, NO starchy carbs at all just fiborus ie veg.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hows training going mate?

Hows fastrip doing?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep at it!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Hows training going mate?
> 
> Hows fastrip doing?


so far so good, had a good first week of training and diet changes to come on monday


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Well finished my first week of training on this cycle, weights have already gone up and looking alot fuller.*

*
Bellow is a copy of my hormonal profile report from my Bio sig test.*

Hi Andy, I have attached your results.

Eating plan: I definitely think you have too many shakes in there replacing foods, until we get you really insulin sensitive (opposed to being insulin resistant) and sensitised to whey I would take them out except post workout and casein (at a push) I would still really prefer you ate foods at this stage instead of casein.

In terms of foods it's a relatively small amount your eating I think you really need to up this. You also need to increase your green content hugely! (asparagus, spinach, brocilli, cauliflower, cabbage, water cress ect) greens help sensitise you to insulin (very good thing) and also assist in digesting your proteins. This fibre is imperative.

Mix blending your proteins is great (not in a shake for now) as this improves the biological valance so eggs and steak, chicken and salmon ect....

Tuna & swordfish are the fish too avoid as they have a very high mercury content and so are very acidic (if your toxic you can't get lean) oily fish are your choice and NEED to be in your diet (salmon, mackerel)

I would really like you to try the (Poliquin) UberMag (magnesium) and see how much better you sleep and this will then hopefully assist in lowering your calf measurement as this flagged up hormonally as your biggest issue (regardless of assistance I mean natural production of growth hormone) also detoxing will aide this.

You need to be detoxing daily (or your toxic daily and you can't get lean if your toxic) GREEN FOODS & multi vits

I would take out ALL food intolerances so that's wheat, glutin, oats, grains, dairy (including whey) and then certain things can come back in when body fat % comes down and tolerances rise and you become more sensitised to insulin.

Vit D & Zinc is great for male health taken in high dosage

Omega 3 fish oils (good brand) are the number one supplement in fat loss & health

Multi vit - you cannot detox without a multi vit

Obvious BCAA

Drink green tea/ herb tea (big anti oxidants)

Yes to black coffee

No sugars or sugar substitutes

Any questions regarding this please email back J

Mags

No legumes (eg sweetcorn & peas)

*So as you can see ive got my work cut out for me but it will be worth it in the end *


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr [URL=UK98:3269727]UK98:3269727[/URL] said:


> *Well finished my first week of training on this cycle, weights have already gone up and looking alot fuller.*
> 
> *
> Bellow is a copy of my hormonal profile report from my Bio sig test.*
> ...


Wow Andy thats commitment


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Wow Andy thats commitment


Yeh its gonna be hard, its so easy just to have a shake and to get all that protein down by mainly whole foods is a training session in its self lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Trained Chest and Biceps today, came down to the gym at 6 am and locked the door behind me, stuck my tunes on and had one heluva workout, the sweat was running down me, I would put that down to the tren, yohimbine and clen but also a hard session.*

*
After training was 20 min on the treadmil followed by pinaple and carnivor.*

*
just waiting about 60 mins now then ill have 20g chicken, 4 whole eggs mixed with spinage *


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

No sneaky mars bar? I couldnt do that! Hats off to you


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> No sneaky mars bar? I couldnt do that! Hats off to you


Lol the best thing ill be having in my diet is my carivor after training and my casein at night.....how sad lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That was a workout & a half mate! That Bio Sig Test looks real good, I'd like to have one of those too.

Now, do as my Mum always said & 'eat your greens'!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> That was a workout & a half mate! That Bio Sig Test looks real good, I'd like to have one of those too.
> 
> Now, do as my Mum always said & 'eat your greens'!!


haha yeh its good to know your having it all looked over professionally, poliquin has trained and done diets for countless gold medal athletes and pro body builders

These are just 2 off the meals Ive had today....







so thats 3 of 4 meat meals ive had today


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Start of week 2, just finished a back session, 10- 12 reps this week, missed out deadlifts because I feel like i mint have a minor chest infection and energy levels*

*
were low, so I worked at 80% intensity, Still got a good pump.*

*
So far, looking noticeably bigger, good pumps, massive night sweats and maybe a tad leaner too * 

*
All in all still on track*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've always found that 'Friars Balsam' helps with a slight chest infection, it's a couple of quid from the chemmy, use it as an inhalation.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've always found that 'Friars Balsam' helps with a slight chest infection, it's a couple of quid from the chemmy, use it as an inhalation.


Im not feelin so bad now mate it was when i was training at 6am so hopefully ill be ok and avoid it, if it starts up again ill go and check that out though mate thanks for the heads up.

Last thing i need is a week off after all the prep and money ive put into these next 10 weeks lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Woke up yesterday with a bad pip on my quad, can hardly bend my leg so Tuesday leg session isnt happening today, Ill go on the exercise bake tonight to try to loose it off.*

*
and spend the day using the wheat bag on it.*

*
Got abit of a dilemma the other day, had a letter from my docs saying when they did my blood test at the beginning of my cycle the lab didn't do my FBC "Full blood count" and I need to get it done asap, I could come off everything then have the test done say monday or just egnore it and say im wrking away for 4 month lol, ive chose option 2 anyway and going to carry on cycle, Just hope this pip gets a little better. im using a few sites so they have time to recover, quads, delts and triceps.*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you ordered any of Tom's Peptides yet?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Have you ordered any of Tom's Peptides yet?


No mate ill be ordering some in about a week i think, still got a couple of src to use


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*I decided to tain after all, did poliquins 40 min calf routine.*

*
standing calf raises wide then narrow stance, as many as poss in 10 mins, 30 sec rest in between sets.*

*
seated calf raises as many as poss in 10 min with 30 sec rest between sets*

*
standing calf raises, toes in then toes out, a many as poss for 10 mins, 30 sec rest between sets.*

*
standing half calf raises half way up heavy then half the weight drop set full rom, as many as poss for 10 min with 30 sec rest in between*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just finished shoulders and triceps this morning, had a good session, the fusion is kicking in nicely now and if anything is a little too strong so Ive gone from 80mg of t.bol down to 60 as from today and Im not having the 1ml top up of mast untill week 5 - 10 when i may just have 2 ml ew extra mast.*

*
Had some monstrous pip but im using alot of different sites so they are getting time to calm down.*

*
Spots are also bad on my chest, realy could do wih some accutane but I dont know much about it tbh or where to get it from.*

*
Still no carbs and tbh am no less energy than normal *


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like its going well mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Sounds like its going well mate


yeh fingers crossed, having another bio sig test with bf done in 2 weeks so i can monitor my gains accurately


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

been looking on united pharmacies to get some accutane, was interested in the gel, does anyone know anything about this?

edit...actualy im looking at the pills i want to take the bare minimum so would 10mg a day make a difference and how long do you have to be on it.

id go up to 20 at a push


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just placed an order with Tom for 6 x Mod GRF129 and 5 x ipam.

Gonna use up the src ones now upping to 4 x ed


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Enjoy Toms peptides


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Next time if ur ordering more wouldn't mind going halfs with someone cos it's a fair discount for 10 vials.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Next time if ur ordering more wouldn't mind going halfs with someone cos it's a fair discount for 10 vials.


Ok mate il let ya know, with the src and these ive just ordered ill prob be good for about 7 weeks.

When do you reckon they will arrive if i ordered them just now, are they cold packed?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

No not cold packed but mine arrived in under a week


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just finished chest and biceps.*

*
Inc db press x 3*

*
Inc db fly x3*

*
Seated press x3*

*
*

*
Wide grip ez curl x 3*

*
DB curl x3*

*
Narrow grip ez curl x 3*

*
*

*
Still got monster pip in my quad but its easing off now.*

*
Gone down from 80mg T.bol to 60mgs and not doing the extra ml of masteron til week 5 then if all feels weel i plan to do 2 ml ie, *

*
Mon fast rip*

*
tue mast*

*
wed fast rip,*

*
thu mast,*

*
fri fast rip.*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you feel so far, apart from the pip? On top coz of all the Test, I bet!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How do you feel so far, apart from the pip? On top coz of all the Test, I bet!


Tbh mate i feel abit letharic and run down but i put that down to the tren, the 6 am training and the no carb diet though the results are worth it all


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So hear is an example just 4 of my meals today *


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

U have so many more greens than me, I need to sort it out !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> U have so many more greens than me, I need to sort it out !


Lol its cos i have too high estrogen, I think its on the 1st or 2nd page my bio sig report I have to get as many greens in as poss

no shakes, no rice, potatos, oats, just meat n veg ;( lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Christ I couldn't man that, I'm on 1.25mg EOD this cycle letro, keeping estrogen extra low


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How's the training go this morning Andy? Keep at it.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How's the training go this morning Andy? Keep at it.


*I dont start work till 12 on a Tue mate so Just had my lunch "Salmon and asparagus" then Ill do my legs around 2;30.*

*
Its all going well besides the monster pip ive been getting of every shot, It must just be me but ill battle through it as the gains are showing now.*

*
ordred peps from Tom on Fri and they arrived yesterday now thats quick especially with it been over the weekend too *


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How's the training go this morning Andy? Keep at it.


 Just seen you sent that yesterday lol yeh was fasted training, got a good sweat on from the yohimbine, clen and tren, the fat feels like its melting away.

Was back at 14- 18 reps


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice little journal here mate, like your approach... am sure all will go well, but will keep checking in from time to time to see how it's going


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice little journal here mate, like your approach... am sure all will go well, but will keep checking in from time to time to see how it's going


Thanks for that it means alot and if there's anything you would like to add to it would be appreciated, I know its a conventional approach by using the Bio Sig diet but so far

combined with the cycle I'm re comping nicely


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well its though trying unconventional approaches that new things are found... and for what its worth the idea behind the bio sig diet that body fat accumulates in patterns relating to hormonal state makes a lot of scientific sense to me... there is plenty of evidence to support the idea of this, but perhaps not enough real person examples of manipulating diet this way to determine how much control people can actually have.

The feedback you were given back on page two for the diet looks like sound advice to me, so will be interested to see if what looks good on paper translates well to real world results... interesting journal


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well its though trying unconventional approaches that new things are found... and for what its worth the idea behind the bio sig diet that body fat accumulates in patterns relating to hormonal state makes a lot of scientific sense to me... there is plenty of evidence to support the idea of this, but perhaps not enough real person examples of manipulating diet this way to determine how much control people can actually have.
> 
> The feedback you were given back on page two for the diet looks like sound advice to me, so will be interested to see if what looks good on paper translates well to real world results... interesting journal


Thanks as you can imagine I have doubts but am convinced enough to give it a try, The person thats doing it for me knows her stuff and her partner has been a top level body bulilder for years beating the likes of Zack Khann back in the day so its fair to say shes been around body building for a long time.

the only concern I have is that I will look flat like when you carb deplete coming into a show but so far Im still nice and full.

Ill be going back to see her a week tomorrow for physio on my pec tear I had last Sept and will get another test done then to see if im going the right way, I hope so cos its damn hard eating all this whole food rather than shakes lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha I couldn't, I have 3 hours of commute to work and back a day, need shakes/beef jerkey in the car lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks as you can imagine I have doubts but am convinced enough to give it a try, The person thats doing it for me knows her stuff and her partner has been a top level body bulilder for years beating the likes of Zack Khann back in the day so its fair to say shes been around body building for a long time.
> 
> the only concern I have is that I will look flat like when you carb deplete coming into a show but so far Im still nice and full.
> 
> Ill be going back to see her a week tomorrow for physio on my pec tear I had last Sept and will get another test done then to see if im going the right way, I hope so cos its damn hard eating all this whole food rather than shakes lol


Yeah, shakes are so convenient... a problem I've always had is seriously low natural appetite, so without shakes I find it a real nightmare to get in all the protein and kcals I need to maintain bodyweight when active, let alone to gain.

Yeah you may flatten out to a degree, but if the diet otherwise works then you perhaps have a basis next time for tweaking things just slightly to see if you can find a best of both worlds type scenario... I love diet experiments, all good fun


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah, shakes are so convenient... a problem I've always had is seriously low natural appetite, so without shakes I find it a real nightmare to get in all the protein and kcals I need to maintain bodyweight when active, let alone to gain.
> 
> Yeah you may flatten out to a degree, but if the diet otherwise works then you perhaps have a basis next time for tweaking things just slightly to see if you can find a best of both worlds type scenario... I love diet experiments, all good fun


i was told once my body de sensitizes itself to insulin I can then gradually bring back in the odd shake and carb meal so I should be lean and then fill out nicely towards the end


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Insulin sensitivity is tissue dependent (you can have high sensitivity in one tissue and low in another both at the same time) and is in flux all the time ever changing in response to activity, hormones, sleep levels, diet and other factors like smoking etc... is actually not too problematic to manipulate either positively or negatively through diet in a healthy person... is those with metabolic syndrome and type II diabetes who have to work harder and longer to sort things... so yes, should work out fine IMO


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just finished training this morning, Shoulders and triceps.*

*
*

*
Lat raises 2 x 14-18*

*
Shoulder press 2 x 14 - 18*

*
Upright row 2 x 14- 18*

*
shrugs 3 x 14 - 18*

*
*

*
Triceps.*

*
Pushdowns 2 x 14- 18*

*
cable over head ext 2 x 14 - 18*

*
one arm reverse kickbacks 2 x 14 - 18*

*
*

*
20 min treadmil, heart rate about 140*

*
*

*
**Meals.*

*
Swell drink intra workout.*

*
Pinaple and carnivor post workout.*

*
1) 4 whole eggs, one white and spinage*

*
2) 200g salmon, asparagus.*

*
3) turkey rashers, spinage and one whole egg.*

*
4) 200g turkey, broc.*

*
5) Casein shake 50g protein.*

Also I should note I take BCAAs inbetween every meal aswel as an extra 10g of glutamine pre bed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So the end of my 3rd week of training today..chest n biceps.*

*
**Starting to feel a little tired but definitely cutting up, my abbs are getting deeper.*

*
Going to put it to my nutritionist that i could have a medium carb up day on each Sunday to fill out my muscles "fingers crossed she l say yeh" lol.*

Chest.

Inc d.b press 2 x 14-18 reps

inc fly 2 x 14- 18 reps

decline press 2 x 14 - 18 reps

Biceps.

Wide grip ez curl 2 x 14 - 18 reps.

db curl 2 x 14 - 18 reps

narrow grip curl 14 - 18 reps.

food today.

swell drink whilst training.

post workout pineapple then carnivor.

meal 1) 4 whole eggs, 2 whites. spinage.

Meal 2 ) salmon, asparagus.

meal 3) Cashewnuts.

meal 4 ) smoked fish, salad and spinage.

meal 5 ) Casein shake..50g protein.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done for sticking at it mate,can't be easy!A few posts ago you said you weren't allowed shakes but you're now having carnivore and casein have these been introduced gradually?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Well done for sticking at it mate,can't be easy!A few posts ago you said you weren't allowed shakes but you're now having carnivore and casein have these been introduced gradually?


No mate Im allowed and always have been the carnivor post work out only as its not dairy its a beef isolate and the casein pre bed and the casein was at a push..no other shakes in the day.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Carnivor is aparantly rank Lol, or is it the shots ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Carnivor is aparantly rank Lol, or is it the shots ?


I got 20 samples from kai at bodypower cos I was a cheeky git lol, I liked it so much i bought 2 big tubs when I got home.

I have the fruit punch flavour and it just tastes like fruit punch...smells abit beefy though lol, Ive herd bad things of the other flavours so ill just stick to fruit punch, Its nice and thin like a juice so it doesnt bloat you asmuch as a shake


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *So, Had my body fat checked yeterday by the Bio signature modulation method for full hormonal profile see pic for info*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


-shakes contain hiddent carbs; I only use Dymatize Iso-100 (zero carbs/serve) whey protein isolate (QNT isopure/metapure is ok too, but not as tasty).

-As well as the low HGH (the peps should fix this); your thigh/back fat is female/oestrogen type distribution. Greens (fibrous carbs) is a good start, but really I would look to up armidex to 2mg/day (or take 1x letro) and add in 20mg nolva/day (to stop any oestrogen binding at breast/thigh area)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> -shakes contain hiddent carbs; I only use Dymatize Iso-100 (zero carbs/serve) whey protein isolate (QNT isopure/metapure is ok too, but not as tasty).
> 
> -As well as the low HGH (the peps should fix this); your thigh/back fat is female/oestrogen type distribution. Greens (fibrous carbs) is a good start, but really I would look to up armidex to 2mg/day (or take 1x letro) and add in 20mg nolva/day (to stop any oestrogen binding at breast/thigh area)


Thanks Aus ill up the arimadex then to 2mg ed, its pharma stuff so it will be dosed correct, should I stay on 2mg for the duration or just as a blast then back down to 1mg.

Is the nolvadex OK to use with the fast rip containing tren and also I dont know if ive mentioned it but im on 50mg of proviron ed and the fast rip has masteron in so that should help manage oestrogen.

Im eating greens every meal so with a few tweaks that youve mentioned ill continue.

you may of noticed that i use low doses this isnt cos its a first cycle as ive been doin aas for 15 years now and training over 20, The reason is I have systemic lupus and I have to tread carefully as not to cause a flair up.

Thanks for your imput and looking forward to more if needed

Also once im aloud to add more shakes ill have a look at the QNT iso pure, i figure the carnivor should be ok though as it boasts its more concentrated then isolate.

I still have 4 tubs of BSN to use up at some point too ;( lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Quite possibly the most detailed journal I have seen on uk-m since I joined. Thanks for all the information and fantastic diet examples buddy. Subbed, reps and good luck,


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks Aus ill up the arimadex then to 2mg ed, its pharma stuff so it will be dosed correct, should I stay on 2mg for the duration or just as a blast then back down to 1mg.
> 
> Is the nolvadex OK to use with the fast rip containing tren and also I dont know if ive mentioned it but im on 50mg of proviron ed and the fast rip has masteron in so that should help manage oestrogen.
> 
> ...


no problems running nolva with tren; perfectly fine. Proviron and Masteron are good, but are more effective when used with arimidex and nolvadex (note for some worried about gyno, either arimidex OR nolvadex alone is enough; For el toro, the idea of both is to target oestrogen dependent fat distribution via 2 mechanisms this is not related to gyno alone).

ok forgot the carnivor- yeah thats zero carb too (i use the shots when at office instead of a shake- vial stuff but cant argue with 50g of zero carb protein).

Yeah I figured based on your history you chose your doses for a reason, hence i didnt comment on them.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no problems running nolva with tren; perfectly fine. Proviron and Masteron are good, but are more effective when used with arimidex and nolvadex (note for some worried about gyno, either arimidex OR nolvadex alone is enough; For el toro, the idea of both is to target oestrogen dependent fat distribution via 2 mechanisms this is not related to gyno alone).
> 
> ok forgot the carnivor- yeah thats zero carb too (i use the shots when at office instead of a shake- vial stuff but cant argue with 50g of zero carb protein).
> 
> Yeah I figured based on your history you chose your doses for a reason, hence i didnt comment on them.


Thanks for your help aus, glad to have you on board, Ill up the arimadex as from tomorrow, stay on 50 mg proviron and get some nolvadex as soon as I can.

another thing lol, im on trt too gels at 50mg ed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry ive not had chance to take a starting pic but the closest one I have is from about 2 month ago after my last cycle, ive probably added 2% bf from then till now but I still find it hard to believe im 21% bf, I must have realy fat legs lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Following a coversation I had with Aus the other day I have upped my arimadex to 2mg ed and added 20mg of nolvadex as from today, I know it must be in my head but*

*
I feel realy horny today like libido is up already, I never feel like this usually so im presuming its placebo*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

if your hornier surely your estrogen was a bit too high and the 2mg adex has brought you down to a better level? im on 1.25mg letro E3d feeling its about right for 700mg test pw


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PS 1mg adex ED was barely enough for me (pharma)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> PS 1mg adex ED was barely enough for me (pharma)


Yes i can imagine, after talking with aus there are studies that say you cant drop your oestrogen below the "low range of normal"; also arimidex only drops oestrogen about 50% in men, whereas it does 84% in women.. this is why the higher dose is needed,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anastrozole


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Start of week 4.*

*
Just trained back at 6am this morning, week 4 of the Y3-T training plan so last week of 14-18 reps*

*
Having this week off the clen and yohimbine and just doing ECA till next week then ill swap back to clen and yohimbine for 2 weeks.*

*
Suffering nasty pip in my right arm, swollen, warm and red, It was a delt shot but the whole bicep has inflamed so im on ibuprofen and icing when possible.*

*
It didn't effect my training this morning though and am not too worried about it as ive had similar before and its gone down eventually "No definition in bicep though".*

*
Will be leaving delt shots alone for next few jabs i did right quad this morning, left glute on wed and maybe left delt or triceps on Friday.*

*
feeling good of the 2mg arimadex and 20mg of nolvadex so far * 

weight around 187lbs but definite bf decrease


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just done legs, felt abit dizzy half way through think it was the heat.*

*
Arm is going down nicely now thank god and got another bio sig test tomorrow so ill report back on my stats and how ive done over the last 3 weeks.*

*
Im definitely leaner so im expecting a drop of a few % BF, fingers crossed* :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, prolly is the heat, it's a biatch in my gym atm!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Everyone complaining about the heat today.....f*ck lads, it must be better than the sh*t weather the UK usually gets.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Everyone complaining about the heat today.....f*ck lads, it must be better than the sh*t weather the UK usually gets.


it is mate, i love it like this and i like training in it too, just felt abit dizzy after a harsh 14-18 rep leg workout today


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just finished a shoulder and triceps workout....14-18 rep range then 20 min treadmill.*

*
Really hard session this morning felt a little dizzy towards the end but pulled through it.*

*
Had my second bio sig test done yesterday and all is good, all measurements was down and total BF has gone down from 21% to 18% in the last 3 weeks.*

*
No changes to diet but have been allowed to have 1 cheat meal each week from now *


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Down 3%....well done!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Down 3%....well done!


Thanks yeh for 3 weeks i was happy with that, now got to battle for another 3 weeks till next test to get down a few more %


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dont know if this is going to come out clear or not but these are my bio sig results after 3 weeks, every body part has reduced bf.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Your address is on there!

Looks really good, I'd like to have all this done as well, did you go to London for it?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Your address is on there!
> 
> Looks really good, I'd like to have all this done as well, did you go to London for it?


yeh i couldnt et rid of it, its ok i trust ppl on ere lol.

No I have a close friend that does it for me, her husband was a top armature bodybuilder a while back so she not only knows her stuff

but has lived the life for the last 20 odd years


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks good progress, especially for three weeks - all seems to be working well so far


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking forward to a re- feed meal tonight, not sure what im going to have yet though.

Body fat is visually dropping off me although i dont feel flat yet or like Ive lost any muscle size.

Going to see how next week goes then put to my dietition the idea of starting to add a small and I meen small ammount of carbs in


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Great back workout this morning, Round 2 of Y-3T training same principle/different exercises.*

*
Iso pull downs 3 x 6-8*

*
seated cable rows 3 x 6-8*

*
bent over rows 3 x 6-8*

*
Dead lifts 2 x 6-8*

*
*

*
Had a re-feed meal over the weekend "special fried rice" feeling nice and full today and still no questions getting leaner and harder.*

*
I plan to add the extra 2ml of Masteron in from this week making my cycle this ;*

*
*

*
Mon .... 1ml fast rip.*

*
Tue .... 1ml mast*

*
Wed .... 1ml fast rip*

*
Thu ..... 1ml mast*

*
Fri .... 1ml fast rip*

*
*

*
still at 80mg t.bol ed*

*
100mcg ipam and mod grf 3 x ed*

*
2iu hgh 10 mins after am and pm peptides.*

*2mg arimadex ed, 20mg nolvadex ed and 50mg proviron ed*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You started Toms yet? I've reduced to 6iu of Ipam & Mod grf, it seems to be enuff. Still get fantastic dreams too!

You must be rampant atm wiv all this Test, hope you've got a proper 'outlet'!!! :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You started Toms yet? I've reduced to 6iu of Ipam & Mod grf, it seems to be enuff. Still get fantastic dreams too!

You must be rampant atm wiv all this Test, hope you've got a proper 'outlet'!!! :whistling:

Posted x2 in error


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> You started Toms yet? I've reduced to 6iu of Ipam & Mod grf, it seems to be enuff. Still get fantastic dreams too!
> 
> You must be rampant atm wiv all this Test, hope you've got a proper 'outlet'!!! :whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just thought id report in as im feeling some more changes this week.*

*
Ive added the 1ml of mast prope on a tue and a thu and not sure if its placebo or not but i feel tighter for it, a little more vascular even, I expect to know for sure by the end of next week but so far I think addin in the extra mast has been a good move.*

*
Other alterations as from today is ive increased my peptides from 3 x ed to 4 x ed.*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just finished chest and biceps, definitely getting leaner and more vascular.*

*
*

*
inc smith press 3 x 6 - 8*

*
seated press 3 x 6 - 8*

*
flat fly 3 x 6 - 8*

*
*

*
strait bar curls 3 x 6 - 8*

*
Preacher curls 3 x 6 - 8*

*
hammer curls 2 x 6 - 8*

*
*

*
20 mins treadmill.*

*
*

*
had my first ever bad tren experience this morning, was injecting into quad when i got a sharp pain started sweating like a cnut, coughing and couldnt breath, i struggled to get the shot in.*

*
Then for about 10 mins i felt sick as a dog and sweating like mad, didn't help that i did peptides 5 mins before either.*

*
Im glad ive herd the stories about tren or id of sh1t myself lol, i just said to myself its ok it l pass in 10 mins and it did *


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think I'd ever do any Tren, it sounds foul. Glad it didn't last long though.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't think I'd ever do any Tren, it sounds foul. Glad it didn't last long though.


I went about 12 years before i tried it, I get good gains off it but it can be fairly harsh like i stated but if your ready for it then its not too bad.

On a side note sice ive had my extra 2 shots of mast prop this week my sock marks have gone and am visibly holding less water, I think there is a connection in this


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Beginning of week 6**, weight is slowly going down but muscle is staying if not adding and bf definitely on its way down, next bf test a week on wed.*

*
Training this week at 10 - 12 rep range, Back and rear delts this morning.*

*
Woke up feeling tired after only having about 15 mins sleep last night "Just couldnt switch off" Still got down to the gym for 6am though.*

*
Had a good back workout followed by 20 min treadmill.*

*
*

*
Changes this week ; Starting the Poliquins Primal greens supplement, it aint cheap but each tea spoon is equivalent to 4 servings off fruit and veg.*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't get enough greens in mate at work, I get alot in to try compensate when home but what greens supplement can I grab for best value ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ps had a tren cough yesterday ran out of 1.25 pins and had to go with a 1"

In Glute, never again


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I went about 12 years before i tried it, I get good gains off it but it can be fairly harsh like i stated but if your ready for it then its not too bad.
> 
> On a side note sice ive had my extra 2 shots of mast prop this week my sock marks have gone and am visibly holding less water, I think there is a connection in this


Thats a brilliant indicator the sock marks, never thought of that mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Thats a brilliant indicator the sock marks, never thought of that mate.


*I get them realy bad Milky, especialy by the end of the day but latley been ok.*

*
That is one of the first thngs the docs used to check on me at appointments when I had kidney failiour due to my condition.*

*
*

*
@Mark reg the veg try poliquins primal greens, i cant speal highley enough of this stuff, Im not bloated, better appitite plus it makes me pee for a few hours after taking it.*

*
Each tea spoon is the equivilent to 4 potions of fruit and 4 portions of veg, all organic too wich unfortunatly reflects in the price but i reccomend it 100%*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*End of week 6 thoughts?*

*
Jeez im changing every single day now, realy on a roll.*

*
Since adding syntha 6 to my 3;00 solid meal to push the protein up and the 2 ml extra of mast pw I not only feel like im loosing fat but building muscle at a fast rate too.*

*
Im thinking of extending my cycle to 12-14 wks now but once the fast rip has run out if I can sorce some pharma prop ill do 4 weeks on prop and mast to finish off.*

*
*

*
Got some bio gen gen tropin aqx coming today 2 x 30 iu pens just to try out alongside the usual 4 x ed peptides.*

*
*

*
Trained chest and bis today had a good workout although I always struggle to get a pump in my chest nowadays since I tore the pec last sep.*

*
Conclusion ; very happy and on track for an awesome cycle *


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Must be a great feeling to be losing fat n building muscle. :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Must be a great feeling to be losing fat n building muscle. :thumb:


yes mate it is a good feeling when everything is going rite, Its all thanks to carefull planning, discipline and persistance and the results are the rewards :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just thought id pop back on to let everyone know how impressed i am with poliquins primal greens sup.

Ive tried these sort of things before and are so hard to drink but this is so easy and i do actually feel a kick after.

check these bad boy ingredients out......

Vitamin A (Beta-Carotene) 2500 IU

Vitamin C 78 mg

Calcium 21 mg

Iron 0.5 mg

Fruit and Fiber Proprietary Blend 3.7 g

Organic Apple

Red Berry Blend (whole fruit of):

Raspberry

Blackberry

Blueberry

Camu Camu Berry (Mycriaria dubia)

Greens Proprietary Blend 3.0g

Organic Spirulina

Organic Barley Grass Juice

Organic Wheat Grass Juice

Organic Stinging Nettle (leaves(Urtica dioica)

Chlorella

Vegetable Proprietary Blend 1.5 g

Organic Carrot Juice

Organic Beet Juice Crystals

Organic Tomato Juice

Organic Broccoli Juice

Organic Cauliflower Juice

Organic Kale Juice

Organic Parsley Juice

Organic Spinach Juice

Organic Broccoli Sprouts

Organic Cauliflower Sprouts

Organic Kale Sprouts

ORAC Proprietary Blend 206 mg

Grape Seed extract

Grape Skin Extract

Enzyme/Prebiotic Proprietary Blend 118 mg

Organic Burdock Root ( Arctium lappa)

Enzyme Blend: Amylase, cellulose, lipase, protease


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that a re-brand of his Paleo Greens that was out a few years back? I used that one and it was great, similar nutritional profile iirc... only thing with it was while it tasted ok, wasn't the best to mix with water.

They are good products though for sure.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Is that a re-brand of his Paleo Greens that was out a few years back? I used that one and it was great, similar nutritional profile iirc... only thing with it was while it tasted ok, wasn't the best to mix with water.
> 
> They are good products though for sure.


I presume so, this one mixes easy in a cup of water with a spoon and theres no lumps or anything just a nice smooth taste.

Ive had udos choice beyond greens before and that tasted like kak

so far im just on that and the ubber zinc and ubber mag, once my fish oils run out ill swich to his also as i rate hime high for quality.

the zma blowes all others out of the water that ive tried


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I presume so, this one mixes easy in a cup of water with a spoon and theres no lumps or anything just a nice smooth taste.
> 
> Ive had udos choice beyond greens before and that tasted like kak
> 
> ...


Cool I might give it a try at some point (don't really need it right now). The zinc and mag sounds interesting, two minerals i always supp with (either as zma or separately).


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Week 7,

*Start of week 7 now "Its going so fast" feel like the muscle gains are ramping up now, small adjustments are just slightly higher protein, cheat meal on weekend and the odd whey shake always one with my 3;00 solid meal boosting that meal up to 70g.*

*
I feel at a comfortable body fat now although still wanting it to go down these next few weeks im going to concentrate on building muscle "Lean muscle" whilst still lowering body fat.*

*
*

*
Next bio mod test on wed so ill give a summery of how it went and post up the results when they come through, Im predicting maybe a loss of 2 % bf and hopefully more.*

*
*

*
Trained back this morning at 14 - 18 rep range and will be sticking to 14 - 18 rep range all week then going onto 6 - 8 rep range next week.*


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

nice going MR UK, how are you finding the extra mast youve added per week? are you doing before and after pics?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> nice going MR UK, how are you finding the extra mast youve added per week? are you doing before and after pics?


Hi mate, I noticed the extra mast as soon as I started it in week 5, instantly started to look dryer and more vascular.

I never got round to doing a before pic but i put a pic up a few pages ago that was taken at the end of my last cycle of prop and anavar so if you imagine obviously i lost a little gains after that and put a few % BF back on that was my starting point. That cycle ended in April.

Im going to get a pic up in a week or so when my mate is back at gym to take it and at the end of the journal Im going to close it up with a summery and plenty pics and Training videos that I will make in the last week


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Right so ive reluctantly taken 2 pics so I can compare again at the end of my cycle, got to say looking at them im fairly disappointed as i look alot bigger in the mirror.

I know lighting has a part to play and i took the pics cold 7 hours fter training this morning but ill flip it to a positive and up my game even more, lets see how the bio sig test goes on wed and ill talk to my dietition about starting to introduce a small amount of carbs back in...


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Not looking bad at all mate - keep up the hard work


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Not looking bad at all mate - keep up the hard work


Thanks mate hope you had a good weekend in the sun 

Im very critical of myself mate, I feel ive lost a little size on my delts so going to speak to my dietition on wed and see what we can come up with "Am happy with condition though"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think the pics look fine, but one is closer to the camera than the other, so don't fret.

I'm sure you're doing great!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

More change than I've had in a similar time scale! Looking well! Lighting is a bitch isn't it I feel I look 8% bf in mirror but take a pic on my iPhone and looks nowhere near, gonna try digital camera on the weekend


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> More change than I've had in a similar time scale! Looking well! Lighting is a bitch isn't it I feel I look 8% bf in mirror but take a pic on my iPhone and looks nowhere near, gonna try digital camera on the weekend


Yeh think ill take on the digi cam next time, Even though I know i look better than in the pic im convincing myself that Im not on target and using it to motivate me to work harder.

Mine was also taken on my iphone


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Going to make this short as im finding it hard to type, Ive got 2 pens of gen tropin aqx and had 3 iu last night after peps and 2 iu this morning after peps and my wrists are killing me hence struggling to write.

So all in all its good stuff, shame ive only got enough to last me 12 days at 5 iu ed but then ill be back onto serostim at 5 iu ed


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr [URL=UK98:3386904]UK98:3386904[/URL] said:


> Going to make this short as im finding it hard to type, Ive got 2 pens of gen tropin aqx and had 3 iu last night after peps and 2 iu this morning after peps and my wrists are killing me hence struggling to write.
> 
> So all in all its good stuff, shame ive only got enough to last me 12 days at 5 iu ed but then ill be back onto serostim at 5 iu ed


See you in 12days then


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> See you in 12days then


actually ive just acuired another 5 pens so thats about 72 days worth but ill get more pics up as I go on :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Are the pins worth the money mate ? Considering how much


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Are the pins worth the money mate ? Considering how much


Yeh i think so mate, i could tell strait away that its decent stuff plus it doesnt have to be kept in the fridge wich can be good sometimes


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So got my results from my bio sig test from the last 3 weeks, Ive droped 11lbs and gone down from 18%bf to 14.9% "Realy happy with that" and most importantly ive put 1lb of lean body mass on aswell so Its all been fat that has been droped * :thumbup1: * so from 7 weeks at the start of the cut ive droped from 21% to 14.9% * 

*
4 weeks till next test and the hunt is on for 12 % then 10% 3 weeks after *


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr [URL=UK98:3392629]UK98:3392629[/URL] said:


> *So got my results from my bio sig test from the last 3 weeks, Ive droped 11lbs and gone down from 18%bf to 14.9% "Realy happy with that" and most importantly ive put 1lb of lean body mass on aswell so Its all been fat that has been droped * :thumbup1: * so from 7 weeks at the start of the cut ive droped from 21% to 14.9% *
> 
> *
> 4 weeks till next test and the hunt is on for 12 % then 10% 3 weeks after *
> ...


Good job mate!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That is fanatastic mate, really well done. I'd be pleased if I acheived that in 4 months, let alone 3 bloody weeks!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> That is fanatastic mate, really well done. I'd be pleased if I acheived that in 4 months, let alone 3 bloody weeks!!


Thanks mate yeh its amaizing how much ive changed, Ive been planning this for 4 months now though so it shows it pays to be prepaired.

Ive even shocked my dietition and chemist over the last 7 weeks lol.

PS thanks for the reps mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive never had my BF% done so wanted it checked of for a hunt around my town gyms tommorow see if any of the PTs can do it. no idea what itl be, I have always visible abs since this last cut though just uploaded a pic.

21% to 14% so soon is absolutely mental bet ur chuffed that bio sig must be the boy...iv heard of it and I also heard its very expensive toget a plan done...?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ive never had my BF% done so wanted it checked of for a hunt around my town gyms tommorow see if any of the PTs can do it. no idea what itl be, I have always visible abs since this last cut though just uploaded a pic.
> 
> 21% to 14% so soon is absolutely mental bet ur chuffed that bio sig must be the boy...iv heard of it and I also heard its very expensive toget a plan done...?


Its definatly good and lucky for me Ive known the person who does it for over 15 years, she is married to an ex british Heavy weight champion so she has been arround it all for a long time.

Dont just pick the first one you see mate if they arnt using the best callipers available or do not know how to use them properly you wont get a real reading.

Ask for a 10 point test and ask how long they have been doing the tests for.

If I didnt know the person that was doing the test I would personally have it done by 2 different ppl and take an average.

Ive seen hilarious claims on here of 8% and so on when they are clearly 20% plus, I dont even say anything any more lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I just took a cold pic in my journ mate guessing around 12% going of other peoples pics. I will ask for ten point reading, I think one of them has the electrical shock one he said it was accurate to under a % but I said no to it cos I wanted calipers


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I just took a cold pic in my journ mate guessing around 12% going of other peoples pics. I will ask for ten point reading, I think one of them has the electrical shock one he said it was accurate to under a % but I said no to it cos I wanted calipers


You did right mate them ones are sh1te, The callipers used on me cost arround £400 and the softwere has to be renued avery year for about another few hundred and calibrated every 3 month.

Shame your not abit closer I could of put you intouch with my person then you would know for sure but im sure there will be someone its just finding them and not just some 17 year old fresh out of collage with a £50 pair of callipers lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> You did right mate them ones are sh1te, The callipers used on me cost arround £400 and the softwere has to be renued avery year for about another few hundred and calibrated every 3 month.
> 
> Shame your not abit closer I could of put you intouch with my person then you would know for sure but im sure there will be someone its just finding them and not just some 17 year old fresh out of collage with a £50 pair of callipers lol


unfortunately this will be all i have access to lol apart from a 25 year old not so fresh out of college stuck as a PT going nowhere with his £50 calipers


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Awesome results mate.. Always liked your advice you have given out on this forum.

Subbed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Awesome results mate.. Always liked your advice you have given out on this forum.
> 
> Subbed


Thanks for the kind words and support, welcome aboard :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

How long are you gonna run Tbol for

Mate? I'm onto my 4th pot at 80mg ED, don't know when it's gonna stop being beneficial


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> How long are you gonna run Tbol for
> 
> Mate? I'm onto my 4th pot at 80mg ED, don't know when it's gonna stop being beneficial


Ive just startded week 8 on it mate and got another pot in the post now so ill at least run 10 weeks if not 12.

I was on 80mg, went up to 120mg last week and now back down to 100mg this week


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Is a bit pricey med to run at 120 mg for me like 80 is my sweet spot iv just got another pot too


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*WEEK 8,*

*So the start of week 8, heavy week of training 6 - 8 reps, gear changes are going down from 120mg t.bol to 100mg t.bol, upping the fast rip from 1ml 3 x ew to 1.5ml 3 x ew and once I do my pill box on wed ill move own from 2mg arimadex to 1mg arimadex.*

*
Had about enough of the tren now so looking forward to getting these next 2 weeks out of the way so I can move onto my testolic prop and masteron prop, Get abit of libido back hopefully too *


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Is a bit pricey med to run at 120 mg for me like 80 is my sweet spot iv just got another pot too


yeh i just bumped it up for a week cos the body gets used to it so its like a superdose, I do the same withmy vits too, shakes things up a little


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Peps come yet?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Peps come yet?


I think so mate, ive got a delivery but dont know wha it is till i get home, It says its in the country now so all should be good


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Coming up to the end of week 8, Shoulders and triceps this morning and think my body is getting tired now, struggled to find the drive for shoulders but finished off strong on triceps.*

*
By the feel of my body I think next week will be the last week of fast rip then onto testolic and masteron, possibly a low dose off t.bol "60mg".*


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr [URL=UK98:3412951]UK98:3412951[/URL] said:


> *Coming up to the end of week 8, Shoulders and triceps this morning and think my body is getting tired now, struggled to find the drive for shoulders but finished off strong on triceps.*
> 
> *
> By the feel of my body I think next week will be the last week of fast rip then onto testolic and masteron, possibly a low dose off t.bol "60mg".*


I LOVED the fastrip at 2ml ed!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*OK so end of week 8, missed my first training session this morning because I didn't get any sleep last night at all, got a new bed and not used to it yet lol.*

*
Thought it would be counterproductive training when I feel so shattered so Im going to use today, sa as rest days so I can be fresh for training on Tuesday with a second wind to finish my cycle off.*

*
*

*
Sometimes the key is knowing when to take a step back, evaluate things ready for the next charge forward.*

*
Still sticking to the diet but as of next week I think im going to knock the cardio on the head as I am now happy with my bf and will use the next four or five weeks to add some lean muscle.*

*
Going to start the Testolic tomorrow and will be having it mon, wed, fri, sat with mast prop on tue and thu, Also taper down the t.bol to 60mg and reduce the arimadex to 1mg ed.*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been having a bit of sleep probs over the last week. So got some 5HTP from H&B, cost £15 but it really gave me a great nights sleep.

Felt much more relaxed next day as well.

What dose of Testolic will you take? I think it can be used at lower doses for cutting, is that right?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've been having a bit of sleep probs over the last week. So got some 5HTP from H&B, cost £15 but it really gave me a great nights sleep.
> 
> Felt much more relaxed next day as well.
> 
> What dose of Testolic will you take? I think it can be used at lower doses for cutting, is that right?


I always caution on the lower ends of dosages so ill be having 100mg 4 x ew, 200mg mast prop and 60mg t.bol any test can be used when cutting its just the advantage of the short life of prope that it gets a name for cutting cos it doesnt aromatise the same as others.

Im expecting a fairly instant libido increase tomor when I take it "Fingers crossed"

Ill check that 5htp out, I have a perscrip sleeping tab but sometimes it just doesnt work and my mind is going at 100mph lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've been having a bit of sleep probs over the last week. So got some *5HTP* from H&B, cost £15 but it really gave me a great nights sleep.
> 
> Felt much more relaxed next day as well.
> 
> What dose of Testolic will you take? I think it can be used at lower doses for cutting, is that right?


Just ordered some solgar ones of ebay


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

1mg adex ED wasn't enough for me mate have bounced back to letro, I must have an insane amounts of estrogen conversion cos I'm nt kidding I feel best on 2.5mg letro ED...feel a bit smaller cos of no water but i get no nipple pain and better sex drive, who can believe it lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> 1mg adex ED wasn't enough for me mate have bounced back to letro, I must have an insane amounts of estrogen conversion cos I'm nt kidding I feel best on 2.5mg letro ED...feel a bit smaller cos of no water but i get no nipple pain and better sex drive, who can believe it lol


How do you know 1mg arimadex wasnt enough mate, what did you feel or not feel.

Im debating weather to stay on 1mg or bump back up to 2mg as I still had my normal libido on 2mg ed all be it a sh1t one but normal for an old man like me lol.

Had 2ml of that testolic today, zero pip and have a good feeling of well being, I noticed the sweet smell as soon as i opened it, reminds me of the good old virrimone days lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Because my right nipple puffed up mate and left was hurting, felt ****ty, I tapered down from letro and moved into adex overlapping them by 2 days so it wasn't a rebound, on letro ED I was getting boners walking around not even thinking about sex, this has never happened on a cycle before iv either used aromasin or adex. I'm on testolic too mate just 5 jabs tho till my next BURR lands, I think I might run out inbetween though !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Because my right nipple puffed up mate and left was hurting, felt ****ty, I tapered down from letro and moved into adex overlapping them by 2 days so it wasn't a rebound, on letro ED I was getting boners walking around not even thinking about sex, this has never happened on a cycle before iv either used aromasin or adex. I'm on testolic too mate just 5 jabs tho till my next BURR lands, I think I might run out inbetween though !


Thats interesting, Im thinking out alloud ere but do you think you could be gyno sesative rather than super high oestrogen levels, Probably is the oestro though if its cured and boners arrive with letro and the drastic drop in oestro.

Im thinking when i fill my pill box on wed ill prob go back up to 2mg arimadex as it wasnt doing me any harm and like theysay if it aint broken dont fix it


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes mate I am defonately gyno sensitive, and I've had lumps since I was 15 no changing it. Estrogen sensitive or not with this letro its only improving my gyno, it just is a matter of How much it's affecting my gains..


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If I'm gyno sensitive is there any advise ? As so far 4 cycles in this level of letro is the first time I don't play with my nipples, it makes me feel like there not there.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure mate, maybe im looking into it too deep as it makes sence that you must have highoestrogen if when you lower it you libdo improves and gyno symptoms go away.

I suppose the only way to tell is have a blood test done on cycle and off cycle to see where your oestrogen levels are at


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 9.*

*
Well its near the end of week 9 now ive had a few days off work so not been online as much, still been training though.*

*
This week ive upped the prop to ed jabs mon-fri and if all goes well will continue this for the next four weeks to finish my cycle.*

*
Using the last of the tren up now should all be gone this week, *

*
So Cycle as it stands now is prop 5 x ew, mast prop 2 x ew and 80mg t.bol ed....Will add shredded mass in next week for the final 3 weeks as I just happen to have a bottle.*

*
Arimadex 2mg ed, Nolvadex 20mg ed.*

*
*

*
Training going realy well, doing 10-12 rep week this week.*

*
*

*
Feeling just as lean but bigger now, The every day prop shots seem to be makng an instant difference in muscle volume *


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 10.*

*
The size is coming on now whilst staying lean, diet and training stayed the same all the way through.*

*
Week 3 of Y-3T this week so 14 - 18 reps, struggled to catch my breath on my last back exercise this morning "Dead lift" 20 reps 100kg, I always do deads at the end of back session as that way I dont have to lift as much weight decreasing the risk of injury. "The heaviest ill go up to for 8-10 reps would be about 150kg.*

gear.

Testolic prop 100mg 5 x ew

Mastoron prop 100mg 2 x ew

tren 80mg 2 x this week then finish.

T.bol 80mg ed

Arimadex 2mg ed

Nolvadex 20mg ed

Shredded mass 2 x ed.

Ipa and mod grf 100mcg 3 x ed

hgh 2iu am and 3 iu pm after peptides.

Going to put some more pics up on friday hopefully ad getting body fat done next on the following Wed so lets see some estimates and we l see who gets the closest lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok then you were 14.9% last time, I'll put a fiver you're about 11%! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ok then you were 14.9% last time, I'll put a fiver you're about 11%! :thumb:


Lol that would be a nice goal, I dont have a clue as ive put a good bit of muscle on in the last 2 weeks, have a look at the pic i put up on fri and say If you still think 11% I would be very happy if i was or tbh id be happy if i was still 14.9 with the amount of muscle ive put on :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

End of week 10 pics Im hoping ive atleast stayed at 14.9%bf and would be realy happy if ive droped more "Will find out on Wed" so feel free to guesstimate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great back shot...looking good! :thumb: When's the bf meausuring?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Great back shot...looking good! :thumb: When's the bf meausuring?


Thanks mate, next bf test on Wed fingers crossed lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate if that is 14.9% then i must be 30% :confused1:


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

How are you finding the Fusion Pharma gear?

Mate of mine has just ordered some. I see you have been getting some bad pip a few times, was it the fast rip, or different vials ? Thanks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Glenquagmire said:


> How are you finding the Fusion Pharma gear?
> 
> Mate of mine has just ordered some. I see you have been getting some bad pip a few times, was it the fast rip, or different vials ? Thanks


Hi mate I got on realy well with it, IMO the best UGL ive used in a while, Im only on the mast prop by fusion atm alongside pharma prop peps, hgh ect but the gains I got from the fast rip was solid, yeh did get some bad pip at first but it eased off when i experimented with different size pins and eventualy got used to it.

Got a few bad tren coughs tho and no doubt it felt dosed properly.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Mate if that is 14.9% then i must be 30% :confused1:


well it was 14.9 3 weeks ago, getting done again on Wed so hopefully down again.

I get it done properly by someone very experienced with good callipers, most of the claims of 8% ect you see on ere are not accurate at all.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice progress mate, llooking good!


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate I got on realy well with it, IMO the best UGL ive used in a while, Im only on the mast prop by fusion atm alongside pharma prop peps, hgh ect but the gains I got from the fast rip was solid, yeh did get some bad pip at first but it eased off when i experimented with different size pins and eventualy got used to it.
> 
> Got a few bad tren coughs tho and no doubt it felt dosed properly.


Thanks, he only ordered some Test E to see how it goes, hopefully should be pip free then.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 11.**so its the start of week 11, Back to week 1 Y-3T today 6-8 reps, did some good deadlifts about 150kg with good form.*

*
diet like all the way through is still the same, just replaced the salmon with chicken for a change but still no carbs "Not looking flat either".*

*
*

*
**gear is :*

*
Testolic prop 100mg 5 x ew*

*
mast prop 200mg ew*

*
T.bol 80mg ed*

*
shredded mass 2 x ed week 2 of.*

*
Mod grf and ipam 100mcg 3 x ed.*

*
hgh "Gentropin" 2 iu am and 3 iu pm.*

*
**Clenbuterol 100mcg ed*

*
Yohimbine 20mg ed*

*
*

*
Going for body fat reading this wed so ill update then, Also picking up my PCT ready to finish at about week 14.*

*
Got my tauro test and anbolic bullk for my post PCT maintenance.*


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Week 11.**so its the start of week 11, Back to week 1 Y-3T today 6-8 reps, did some good deadlifts about 150kg with good form.*
> 
> *
> diet like all the way through is still the same, just replaced the salmon with chicken for a change but still no carbs "Not looking flat either".*
> ...


look forward to seeing your hard work pay off on wed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> look forward to seeing your hard work pay off on wed


Thanks mate and fingers crossed, Even if Iv staayed at the same bf id be happy as ive definatly gained muscle


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate and fingers crossed, Even if Iv staayed at the same bf id be happy as ive definatly gained muscle


id be happy to look like you do mate no matter what the digits say


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Has your gf altered her feelings on aas making it easier?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Has your gf altered her feelings on aas making it easier?


Hi mate its gone quiet on that front, I dont get any grief over it but not much support either, She always moans about all the supps I have clotting up the house though

but i dont realy blame her as ive got about a grands worth of supps at amy one time lol.

@Crazypaver1 thanks mate Im happy so far but always want that bit more, Ive not been my best since I was 23 and compeating before I got ill but im going to get back there again one day


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whaaaat a woman moaning? Now that *is* unusual!!! :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate its gone quiet on that front, I dont get any grief over it but not much support either, She always moans about all the supps I have clotting up the house though
> 
> but i dont realy blame her as ive got about a grands worth of supps at amy one time lol.
> 
> @Crazypaver1 thanks mate Im happy so far but always want that bit more, Ive not been my best since I was 23 and compeating before I got ill but im going to get back there again one day


if your getting older and gains are slowing why not up your gear doses to compensate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Whaaaat a woman moaning? Now that *is* unusual!!! :lol:


I know lol, But this one puts the N in nag lol, lucky she makes up for it in other ways and is a good cook too :thumbup1:

Ill keep working on her


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

by no means was that a dig at you because you look better than i do and im 23 lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> if your getting older and gains are slowing why not up your gear doses to compensate?


Its not a case of age for me mate, if anything ive got more of a solid mature looking muscle now, it just set me back a few years ago when I had to spend 2 year in hospital on chemo so los all my gains, went from 17.5 stone down to 10 ;( lol so basicly ive had to start again but this time round im concentrating on quality hard muscle not that watery sh1te you see on some ppl lol.

I respond better to low doses and plenty of hgh and peptides atm


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You lost 7.5 stone...fk me slowly!!

You've done amazing!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> You lost 7.5 stone...fk me slowly!!
> 
> You've done amazing!! :thumb:


haha yeh it was a little depressing to see all the gains go down the pan lol but tbh at 5"5 17.5 stone was too heavy for me as I hae narrow hips and suit a more steamline shape


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Week 11.**so its the start of week 11, Back to week 1 Y-3T today 6-8 reps, did some good deadlifts about 150kg with good form.*
> 
> *
> diet like all the way through is still the same, just replaced the salmon with chicken for a change but still no carbs "Not looking flat either".*
> ...


Its good to see that you don't need large amounts of AAS to get to where you want to be. Your journal seems to re-affirm the fact that diet and training are the things that matter.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Glenquagmire said:


> Its good to see that you don't need large amounts of AAS to get to where you want to be. Your journal seems to re-affirm the fact that diet and training are the things that matter.


That's an excellent observation mate, these days most people are making up for their lack of training/diet/anything else with more and more gear...and in most cases it is just un-necessary.

Torro's doing nicely indeed.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Bio sig results.*

*
So had my bf test done again yesterday and am more than happy with the results, I would of been happy if I had stayed the same bf as I thought ive put some muscle on in the last 3 weeks.*

*
The results was down from 14.9% to 13.3% with a lbm increase of 1.5 lbs* :thumb:



So in 11 weeks thats a total drop from 21.1%bf to 13.3% and got 3 weeks to go, Aiming for 12%.

Ive been told certain mesurments like my triceps cant possibly get much lower readings as they are super lean


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice work!! :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeez mate, early start for you. Workout done already?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Jeez mate, early start for you. Workout done already?


Yeh mate just finished shoulders and triceps, had a great workout, I always open the gym an hour early and lock myself in to train 

Shooting a vid next week and having some professional photos done in 2 weeks so ill get them up once done.

hope ur well mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yeh mate just finished shoulders and triceps, had a great workout, I always open the gym an hour early and lock myself in to train
> 
> Shooting a *vid next week and having some professional photos* done in 2 weeks so ill get them up once done.
> 
> hope ur well mate


Then flog 'em on here too!!! :bounce:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Then flog 'em on here too!!! :bounce:


haha Ebay £9.95 lol, dont think id sell many lol but its a good bit off fun to celebrate the hard work over the last 11 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Was thinking earlier how pleased you must be with all *your* hard work & the great results; I'll post up my stats then you can p!ss yourself larfing!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Was thinking earlier how pleased you must be with all *your* hard work & the great results; I'll post up my stats then you can p!ss yourself larfing!!!


I am pleased mate and ive truley realised the key is in the diet 

I wouldnt laugh at anyone mate "Maybe chuckle" lol just kidding we are all compeating againsed ourselfs "Thats the only thing we have controle of" :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Andrew! well done mate you have dove very well in just 11weeks!

Jealous! :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Andrew! well done mate you have dove very well in just 11weeks!
> 
> Jealous! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate still got another 2 weeks to go too, then pct then anabolik desighns tauro test and bullk 

Started filming my workouts this morning so will have them up in a few weeks "Vain i know lol" and gona get some more photos up soon too :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate still got another 2 weeks to go too, then pct then *anabolik desighns tauro test and bullk*
> 
> Started filming my workouts this morning so will have them up in a few weeks "Vain i know lol" and gona get some more photos up soon too :thumb:


what is this mate? dont understand the sentance lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> what is this mate? dont understand the sentance lol


Its a range of natural testosterone boosters, pscarb used the same protocol to keep his gains after cycle.

They are supposed to be prety good from what ive herd


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its a range of natural testosterone boosters, pscarb used the same protocol to keep his gains after cycle.
> 
> They are supposed to be prety good from what ive herd


oh right, now it makes sense lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Be very interested in thses boosters, didn't know they worked. Don't think Paul would be wrong somehow.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Be very interested in thses boosters, didn't know they worked. Don't think Paul would be wrong somehow.


Ive herd many good reviews of some top ppl and my boss is on them atm and likes them, Not to be compaired to aas and wont necceseraly build muscle unless you T levels are realy low but more to maintain whilst you have a good healthy break off aas.

I dont like to do more than 2 cycles each year, this one arround 13-14 weeks not inc pct but usually arround 10 weeks each.

Iv only stayed on a little longer this time as I feel im still gaining.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 12.*

*
*

*
Had fun shooting the video for the jurno this morning, Trained back and felt pretty strong managed to pull some dead lifts out of 5 20s a side for reps * 

*
I dont realy lift for weight but every now and then I like to push, This week is week 2 of Y-3T @ 10-12 reps.*

*
Looking nice and vascular now and got a photo shoot booked for a week on wed so Ill start to take my water tablets this wed for 5 days, "5000mg vit C" have some white wine the night before and see how I look *  *.*

*
*

*
Gear and diet the same as always but now my metabolism is so fired up I can get away with the odd cheat and an apple with my eggs in a morning.*


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Week 12.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Why the white wine? lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Why the white wine? lol


Helps dehydrate the last bit of water and also dilates the blood vessels to give a vascular look for the photoshoot, Then ill pop a viagra 1 hr before the shoot and my delts l be like a road map lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just started droping water today ready for photo shoot on Wed, feeling nice n pupmed this morning after training shoulders 

t


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great upper arms mate, delts especially nice & vascular as well!!! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Great upper arms mate, delts especially nice & vascular as well!!! :thumb:


Thanks mate, the vascularity is down to my secret recipe of BSN Nitrix and viagra lol great pre workout lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

looking great mate, really pleased you are getting the results from all your hard work...nitrix and viagra....beats my Jack3D I bet :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> looking great mate, really pleased you are getting the results from all your hard work...nitrix and viagra....beats my Jack3D I bet :lol:


haha its a wicked combo lol, I dont always take the viagra though, just now and then :thumb:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha its a wicked combo lol, I dont always take the viagra though, just now and then :thumb:


yeah yeah....every so often....that what they all say. :lol:

you buy over the net mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> yeah yeah....every so often....that what they all say. :lol:
> 
> you buy over the net mate?


No mate I get 8 each month free on prescription, I use Internet to get my friend some though at a nice mark up lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate I get 8 each month free on prescription, I use Internet to get my friend some though at a nice mark up lol


Why do you prefer Viagra rather than Cialis. (not meaning to get personal) but am experimenting with both.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So therefore, you should have sex 8 times a month; hope the gf complies with this as it's a prescription!!!
> 
> (another attempt at humour)


Ha ha Im lucky if I can use all 8 up in a month lol, geting a rite stock pile lol :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ha ha Im lucky if I can use all 8 up in a month lol, geting a rite stock pile lol :thumb:


Ok...thought I'd been a bit stupid, glad I didn't p!ss you off!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Why do you prefer Viagra rather than Cialis. (not meaning to get personal) but am experimenting with both.


The difference between viagra and Cialis is viagra lasts a short tme and Cialis is on call for the full weekend mate although i find if I take viagra on a night before some bedroom antics I still have an extra kick to go again in the morning.

Long gone are the 5 x a night sessions I need a 24 hr turn around nowadays haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So its the end of week 12 and all I can say is foook me, Just finished chest and biceps and had veins running all up my arms into my chest "Almost looked freakish".

Cant wait to get my photo shoot done on wed, the lass has never done a bodybuilding shoot before so she said she would do me a shoot for £35 wich I thought was a bargain.

Also just waiting for the video to be edited then ill post that up too.

All im doing different now is upping vit C to 10g ed, drinking up to 8l water and Thinking ill be dropping the peps and hgh on the monday before the shoot on wed, All this should eliminate any excess water :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats with the mint mate ?

WHat does that do ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whats with the mint mate ?
> 
> WHat does that do ?


Dont know what ya meen Milky :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

typo was it..

:thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> typo was it..
> 
> :thumbup1:


eye, zero carbs for 12 weeks will do that to ya lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I stopped the peps about 8 weeks ago I think, & all the aches have returned. Might just go back to 3x week.

- - - Updated - - -

I stopped the peps about 8 weeks ago I think, & all the aches have returned. Might just go back to 3x week.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I stopped the peps about 8 weeks ago I think, & all the aches have returned. Might just go back to 3x week.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I stopped the peps about 8 weeks ago I think, & all the aches have returned. Might just go back to 3x week.


Yeh I think I may just do a pm shot before bed once i finish


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 13*

*
Feeling tired now after 12 weeks of fasted training and zero carbs.*

*
Just finished training back, Week 3 of Y3-T training 14-20 reps then 20 mins treadmill.*

*
This is going to be my last week on cycle, Going to start HCG Wed, Fri and Sun at 1500iu ed then next week PCT as follows.*

*
*

*
**PCT*

*
Week 1 & 2 Clomid 100mg ed.*

*
Week 1 - 4 Arimadex 1mg ed*

*
Week 3 & 4 Clomid 50mg ed*

*
Week 5 Nolvadex 20mg ed to prevent rebound gyno.*

*
*

*
Just uploading my video to youtube of training last week, Ill post the link once uploaded in about an hour or so.*


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so hear is the video I made last week, I enjoyed making it so I hope you enjoy watching it also


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

yo mate, seen ya video, badass in the range rover haha!!

i coulda made one with my beamer but i thought i didnt wana show you up 

only come on and see ya transformation is sick for your cycle gotta be the best cycle of your life?

i finished mine in PCT, made one last post on the journal never kept up with it just too busy at worK!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> yo mate, seen ya video, badass in the range rover haha!!
> 
> i coulda made one with my beamer but i thought i didnt wana show you up
> 
> ...


Thanks mark yeh im happy with the cycle, diet ect, feeling abit burn out now so last week this week then pct next week and a good long break from aas.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Had my photo shoot done yesterday, It realy took it out of me, I hope I get some good shots cos I rushed through them abit and it was cold in the studio so my veins wasn't out as much as normal.

Altogether a big learning curve for me as this is the first shoot ive done and i realise how hard it is to do now.

Had a shot of hcg today "1500iu" and will have another one Sat and Sunday before starting pct on monday along with the anabolic designs tauro test and bullk.

Still going to keep the pm peptides in for now.

Ill keep this jurno going for a while wilst I go through pct and to see what sort of rebound I get, I figgure as it was ALL lbm ive gained if I keep my diet tight but reduce cardio slightly I should keep more or less all my gains.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't seem like July when you started this, its gone so quickly.

Are you gonna post the pics on here? :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im keeping all my gains in pct mate down to two things, i had 0 water in me from the amount of letro so ive had no water loss , & Dr lins hygetropin is fooking awsome! my strength is through the roof! i had 3 shots of it yesterday before gym throughout the day and i was stronger than when on any cycle, ever


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> im keeping all my gains in pct mate down to two things, i had 0 water in me from the amount of letro so ive had no water loss , & Dr lins hygetropin is fooking awsome! my strength is through the roof! i had 3 shots of it yesterday before gym throughout the day and i was stronger than when on any cycle, ever


Thats awesome mate I think similer to you as im holding no water and my gains are solid there is no reason for me to loose any.

I wont be doing another cycle now till april when i get ready for my honeymoon but ill start gathering bits together now.

@John yeh ill put some of the pics up once ive recieved them :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Feeling good at the moment, had 1500iu hcg yesterday and was waking up with wood last night "Very rare for me" last shot of testolic today, god i love that stuff, gonna miss it for a few month ;(.

having another 1500iu hcg sat and mon and monday is when ill start my pct and tauro test, anabolic bullk and muscle pharm creatine.

Planning on using the rest of my peptides up just one shot am and one shot pm for about another 20 days.

Trained tue but having the rest of the week off the gym and il see how I feel on monday, I probably will train.

My training will change now more for muscle density and maintenance, ill be doing 2 sets per exercise rather than 3, The first set will be heavy ass weight 6-8 reps with partial reps, dro sets ect and the second set will be 15- 20 reps strickt form for muscle facia streching.

Going to concentrate on my deadlifts twice a week but not sure how im going to fit them in as yet.

Ill train in a 4 week on, one week cardio pattern and still do cardio as and when i feel i need to after weights.

Sorry if this all sounds a little jumbled up Im basicly thinking out alloud and jotting ideas down for my own benifit more than anything so I have a plan that I can stick to.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry mate, i havent read your journal, will have a nose through - i noticed on your first page that u had biosignature modulation bf testing done. With the changes to your diet, do u think they helped at all, a place by me offers it but they wont give a price until you have a consultation. How much did it cost u? Also i have heard its pointless having it done if bf is too high, i believe i am 25+ maybe 30+ lol- would it be best to get down to a certain level first in your opinion?

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry mate, i havent read your journal, will have a nose through - i noticed on your first page that u had biosignature modulation bf testing done. With the changes to your diet, do u think they helped at all, a place by me offers it but they wont give a price until you have a consultation. How much did it cost u? Also i have heard its pointless having it done if bf is too high, i believe i am 25+ maybe 30+ lol- would it be best to get down to a certain level first in your opinion?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry mate, i havent read your journal, will have a nose through - i noticed on your first page that u had biosignature modulation bf testing done. With the changes to your diet, do u think they helped at all, a place by me offers it but they wont give a price until you have a consultation. How much did it cost u? Also i have heard its pointless having it done if bf is too high, i believe i am 25+ maybe 30+ lol- would it be best to get down to a certain level first in your opinion?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry mate, i havent read your journal, will have a nose through - i noticed on your first page that u had biosignature modulation bf testing done. With the changes to your diet, do u think they helped at all, a place by me offers it but they wont give a price until you have a consultation. How much did it cost u? Also i have heard its pointless having it done if bf is too high, i believe i am 25+ maybe 30+ lol- would it be best to get down to a certain level first in your opinion?


Hi mate i cant begin to say how good it has been for me and my diet was good to start with and I have over 20 years experience already so to learn new tricks is great.

I didnt pay for mine cos i know the person realy well and my mrs is doin it too, she went from 28% down to 23% in the 12 weeks with NO excersise at all.

If you can then get it done mate it will be best thing you ever did


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate i cant begin to say how good it has been for me and my diet was good to start with and I have over 20 years experience already so to learn new tricks is great.
> 
> I didnt pay for mine cos i know the person realy well and my mrs is doin it too, she went from 28% down to 23% in the 12 weeks with NO excersise at all.
> 
> If you can then get it done mate it will be best thing you ever did


Well. it all depends on price tbh - after a bit of research, i believe (from just generally looking at myself) that i have high cortisol as i store fat mainly on my torso but obviously they will know better and tailor it better, any idea how much your friend charges just as a general rule of thumb (i will probably go anyway as its a free consultation but i dont want to be surprised if its mega money lol)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Btw Andy I meant to ask about Poliquin Greens you had, it was a powder wasn't it? How did you get on with it, what sort of difference did you see/feel?

I got some 'Green Vibrance' powder £40 ffs, but I'm sure when I take it I get an energy burst, is this possible or am I imagining it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love a bio sig test and diet but can't fork out the 500 bar or whatever it costs lol!! I know itl take me to the next step cos to this date iv never counted calories or macros


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Well. it all depends on price tbh - after a bit of research, i believe (from just generally looking at myself) that i have high cortisol as i store fat mainly on my torso but obviously they will know better and tailor it better, any idea how much your friend charges just as a general rule of thumb (i will probably go anyway as its a free consultation but i dont want to be surprised if its mega money lol)


I think for the full plan its about £70 then £30 a time for the calliper testing done every 3 weeks at first then 4 weeks, 5 and so on.

Its hard to tell just by looking as all the body fat sites have to be put into a computer then it maches them up againsed the tricep site then flags up abnormalitys.

Put it this way mate last year i had a good diet, used t3 hgh ect and got a third of the gains that ive made on this in the last 12 weeks

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> Well. it all depends on price tbh - after a bit of research, i believe (from just generally looking at myself) that i have high cortisol as i store fat mainly on my torso but obviously they will know better and tailor it better, any idea how much your friend charges just as a general rule of thumb (i will probably go anyway as its a free consultation but i dont want to be surprised if its mega money lol)


I think for the full plan its about £70 then £30 a time for the calliper testing done every 3 weeks at first then 4 weeks, 5 and so on.

Its hard to tell just by looking as all the body fat sites have to be put into a computer then it maches them up againsed the tricep site then flags up abnormalitys.

Put it this way mate last year i had a good diet, used t3 hgh ect and got a third of the gains that ive made on this in the last 12 weeks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Btw Andy I meant to ask about Poliquin Greens you had, it was a powder wasn't it? How did you get on with it, what sort of difference did you see/feel?
> 
> I got some 'Green Vibrance' powder £40 ffs, but I'm sure when I take it I get an energy burst, is this possible or am I imagining it?


its amaizing mate and by far the best quality one out there, Im still on it now and will stay on for aslong as i can, Its expensive as fawk but luckly i get it cheap so its worth it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I would love a bio sig test and diet but can't fork out the 500 bar or whatever it costs lol!! I know itl take me to the next step cos to this date iv never counted calories or macros


Is it realy that much lol, glad i dont pay haha.

they dont count any macros mate, its so simple and effective


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

£70 doesnt sound too bad at all mate, i suppose the big thing is that u have to buy the supps that they recommend.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> £70 doesnt sound too bad at all mate, i suppose the big thing is that u have to buy the supps that they recommend.


You dont have to but certain ones is best to get off them for quality reasons.

I only use polliquins primal greens, and zinc and mag.

The rest I shop arround for eg, vit D, Carnatine, omiga 3, green tea, vit e, multi vit just name a few


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Start of PCT .............*

So I had my last HCG 1500iu shot this morning and starting 4 week pct "Still on am and pm peptides for now till I run out"

Week 1-2 Clomid 100mg ed

Week 3 and 4, clomid at 50mg ed

week 1-4 Arimadex 1mg ed

week5 nolvadex 20mg ed to prevent rebound gyno.

Also started taking anabolic designs Tauro Test and Bullk and MP Creatine and 20mg DHEA.

Trained back this morning had to cut it a little short as was starting to feel sick, pushed it really hard on every set.

reverse grip pulldowns x 2

bent over db rows x 2

seated row x 2

stiff arm pulldown x 2 "20reps"

db rear delts x 1, was going to do 2 sets but was totally shattered, out of breath and feeling sick, trained with my hoodie on to get a good sweat up.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got my final pics back so here you go ...........



- - - Updated - - -

Just got my final pics back so here you go ...........


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent work mate! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Have got to say Im only into my second day of pct but im taking anabolc bullk and tauro test by anabolic designs along with Muscle pharm creatine and I feel like my skin is going to split.

Veins are everywhere and feel strong as a "Bull" pardon the pun lol.

I hope things continue like this cos at the moment I feel better and look better than on cycle lol

- - - Updated - - -

Have got to say Im only into my second day of pct but im taking anabolc bullk and tauro test by anabolic designs along with Muscle pharm creatine and I feel like my skin is going to split.

Veins are everywhere and feel strong as a "Bull" pardon the pun lol.

I hope things continue like this cos at the moment I feel better and look better than on cycle lol

- - - Updated - - -

Have got to say Im only into my second day of pct but im taking anabolc bullk and tauro test by anabolic designs along with Muscle pharm creatine and I feel like my skin is going to split.

Veins are everywhere and feel strong as a "Bull" pardon the pun lol.

I hope things continue like this cos at the moment I feel better and look better than on cycle lol

- - - Updated - - -

Have got to say Im only into my second day of pct but im taking anabolc bullk and tauro test by anabolic designs along with Muscle pharm creatine and I feel like my skin is going to split.

Veins are everywhere and feel strong as a "Bull" pardon the pun lol.

I hope things continue like this cos at the moment I feel better and look better than on cycle lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking good m8, what's your measurements in them pics, do u know?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Looking good m8, what's your measurements in them pics, do u know?


Thanks mate, not sure as herdly ever measure, I think arms was arround 18.5 last time i checked but as for rest I just go by the mirror so cant say


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How do feel with the Tauro etc mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good journal. In depth and you are looking in great shape!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He's done brilliantly ( no I'm not sucking up Andy!) but you really have done well. :bounce:


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Journal Mate. I will be following to see how things go for you with the TauroTest and BULLK.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 2 into pct and tauro test**, realy rating the tauro test and bullk, I seem to of filled out but kept lean so im a bigger version of my ripped self lol, looking more vascular too * 

*
After having a few cheat meals I feel i may of put 1-2%bf back on but Ive just started dnp this morning only for a week to bring me back to point again.*

*
First time using dnp and i definitely felt warmer this morning whilst doing training, managed all lifts but had to use my oxygen mask for the last few sets.*

*
@latblaster Thanks for the support mate and i would recommend tauro test and bullk even after only using it for a week *


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *Week 2 into pct and tauro test**, realy rating the tauro test and bullk, I seem to of filled out but kept lean so im a bigger version of my ripped self lol, looking more vascular too *
> 
> *
> After having a few cheat meals I feel i may of put 1-2%bf back on but Ive just started dnp this morning only for a week to bring me back to point again.*
> ...


Loving your journal mate !  Have not slept for more then max 2 hours 2night cause of the Fusion Tren lol never had insomnia before this omg  But as iv said loving your journal care to check out mine?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Loving your journal mate !  Have not slept for more then max 2 hours 2night cause of the Fusion Tren lol never had insomnia before this omg  But as iv said loving your journal care to check out mine?


Hi, Thanks for the support mate, yeh fusion seems to be the real deal atm, I hope it stays that way.

have you got a link for your jurno, il have a nosy?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the support mate, yeh fusion seems to be the real deal atm, I hope it stays that way.
> 
> have you got a link for your jurno, il have a nosy?


sure i do mate  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195388-infernals-quest-shed-flab-journal.html


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> sure i do mate  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195388-infernals-quest-shed-flab-journal.html


Thanks mate, ill take a gander after breakfast :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, ill take a gander after breakfast :thumb:


Nice one :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll have a look at the tauro test thanks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I'll have a look at the tauro test thanks


Best when loaded with Bullk, ive also noticed increased appetite with it too which is a good thing for me as i usually struggle to get all this boring bland food down lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

anything to help keep gains and appetite up (My appetite is bad)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> anything to help keep gains and appetite up (My appetite is bad)


B12/B6 MIX shots will make your hunger sky rocket!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> B12/B6 MIX shots will make your hunger sky rocket!


This is correct ive also found taking greens supplements like primal greens and some digestive enzymes go a long way as you digest your food more efficiently.

On a side note its been 5 hours since i took my first dnp cap and am feeling nice n warm now, only thing is im getting warmer and warmer lol, mint have to start to strip down some layers lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*So day 2 of DNP**, Im going to log daily this week to see how it goes.*

*
Weighed myself yesterday and lost 2.5lbs in the first day * :thumb:

*
Although sides are pretty bad, nothing too much but getting hot flushes and having the overwhelming urge to do nothing lol.*


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you really feel the heat already just on Day 2 of the dnp cycle?? How bad are we talking?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you really feel the heat already just on Day 2 of the dnp cycle?? How bad are we talking?


yes I felt it within 5 hours of taking my first pill, were talking not swating but hot and irritating, I did sweat a little in bed last night but nothing drastic

- - - Updated - - -



Bull Terrier said:


> Do you really feel the heat already just on Day 2 of the dnp cycle?? How bad are we talking?


yes I felt it within 5 hours of taking my first pill, were talking not swating but hot and irritating, I did sweat a little in bed last night but nothing drastic


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> *So day 2 of DNP**, Im going to log daily this week to see how it goes.*
> 
> *
> Weighed myself yesterday and lost 2.5lbs in the first day * :thumb:
> ...


That is a very strong side of it lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Day 4 of DNP

Sorry guys I missed day 3 out as I wasn't working yesterday so was busy but basically Ive been loosing a steady 2.5lbs ed so after 3 days Ive dropped 7lbs and to be honest

My diet hasn't even been as clean as usual and ive been eating more.

This stuff is actually amazing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How much of this weight loss is fat though?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Should of done it on cycle Mate preserve muscle !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How much of this weight loss is fat though?


Should be more than 7lbs as its retaining a little water wich will drop off next week @marknorthumbria Aus assured me I wouldnt loose any muscle just doing a week of this at low dose, Ill have 3 weeks left for when i strt cycle next year.

Just using the last of my peptides up now should have about another 10 days at a guess


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

the week at low dose looks epic, i wish i did it just before my holiday, (holidays on tuesday) too late now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> the week at low dose looks epic, i wish i did it just before my holiday, (holidays on tuesday) too late now


The stuff is actualy magic, 8lbs loss now and still 3 days to go, They say you hold water but i dont feel to be but hopefully when i stop next week it will leave me bone dry and shredded lol "Just intime to go to the British Grad prix lol".


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U still working with kennyken mate? If so, how's he getting on?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U still working with kennyken mate? If so, how's he getting on?


No mate I did the first 2 weeks with him toset diet, training, gear ect then he dropped of the radar and havnt herd anything from him since.

Working with @irishdude at the moment first week in and I think hes going to do realy well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate I did the first 2 weeks with him toset diet, training, gear ect then he dropped of the radar and havnt herd anything from him since.
> 
> Working with @irishdude at the moment first week in and I think hes going to do realy well


Lol typical kennyken! shame really, just don't think he's got it in him!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol typical kennyken! shame really, just don't think he's got it in him!


I think he had alot going on, Im sure he said his mrs left him ect and maybe he has carried os making gains.

I wish him the best and hope he gets there eventualy.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Day 6 of DNP and end of week 2 PCT.*

Realy feeling the heat now just had to take my hoodie off at work but trying to keep it on as much as possible for the thermionic effect.

Weight went slightly up two lbs but still gives a loss of 5lbs since Monday and im guessing the increase is water which will go when i stop Monday.

Veins in arms still visible so I cant be holding too much water


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Week 3 of PCT*

*
This week and next week will be 1mg arimadex and 50mg clomid then the 5th week just 20mg nolvadex to prevent rebound gyno.*

*
Feeling good at the moment after just finishing a 7 day DNP tester, Dropped about 7lbs but the last 2 days ive looked a little worse so Im guessing thats water and will come off in the next 4 days giving me a true weight. "Ill be taking 1000mg Vit C ed" for this week.*

*Also Ill be waching my diet carefully over the next 2 weeks as not to get a rebound as I couldnt get hold of T3 in time to start the DNP.*

*
Ill still have one cheat meal on the weekends but eat super clean all the rest of the time*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just great Andy, you've made your come back! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just great Andy, you've made your come back! :thumb:


Thanks mate, going to make a big impact to the stage in 2014, it would be 2013 but ive my hands full with the wedding lol...slow n steady wins the race


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Your so right mate, I've finally learnt that Rome really wasn't 'built in a day'.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone just to update, Had my bio sig test done again yesterday and was thrilled with the results.

*Baring in mind I have been off cycle for 3 weeks now and dropped another 6lbs the results was a reading of 11.4% total bf and an upper body fat of sub 10.*

*
The most important thing is all my upper body measurements have stayed the same and lbm so iv not lost any muscle.*

*
*

*
**Quick summery, Started at 23%, was 13.4% 5 weeks ago at last reading and 11.4% this reading.*

*
I can only put the kept gains and increased fat loss down to the rebound stack of supplements that ive used.*

*
This will be a staple from now on in between cycles *


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gets better & better doesn't it! :bounce:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

well done man sounds like every things going sweet :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys and yeh tbh I would of been happy to of maintained the current b.f but was a shock to see another drop of 2 % lol.

Already talking about my diet that I would do for my next comp witch is not till 2014 lol and if im like this bf it would be an easy case off just worrying about muscle building rather than droppin down the fat....Itching to get back on stage but biteing the bullet for now lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Just out of interest but why do they call you "El Toro"?

Do you have spanish blood in you?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Just out of interest but why do they call you "El Toro"?

Do you have spanish blood in you?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest but why do they call you "El Toro"?
> 
> Do you have spanish blood in you?


Yes mate, Im half Spanish from my dads side, It was a nick name given to me when I was on stage


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi everyone just to update, Had my bio sig test done again yesterday and was thrilled with the results.
> 
> *Baring in mind I have been off cycle for 3 weeks now and dropped another 6lbs the results was a reading of 11.4% total bf and an upper body fat of sub 10.*
> 
> ...


Awesome mate just amazing  Been checking in from time to time and just wow your doing great


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Awesome mate just amazing  Been checking in from time to time and just wow your doing great


Thanks mate yeh Im happy and feeling good, been training 22 years and you go through ups and downs in terms of motivation, I usually keep a steady progressive pace but at the moment im on fire to get back on stage, I will be making a 11 year come back when I do lol and a statement to boot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate yeh Im happy and feeling good, been training 22 years and you go through ups and downs in terms of motivation, I usually keep a steady progressive pace but at the moment im on fire to get back on stage, I will be making a 11 year come back when I do lol and a statement to boot


Your never to old fot the stage my friend never  You feel good and must say you look good as well just great to see that your motivation is still burning again after 22 years of training !


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Must say I had a feeling, cos you've got a bit of a latin-look to you mate!

Hablas espanol?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Must say I had a feeling, cos you've got a bit of a latin-look to you mate!
> 
> Hablas espanol?


No mate im ashamed to say lol I can order things and understand conersations by placing bits together when family over there are talking, but far from fluent


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Your never to old fot the stage my friend never  You feel good and must say you look good as well just great to see that your motivation is still burning again after 22 years of training !


Thanks mate, Ive had a good record in compls in placing in the top 3 in every one iv done but this time il be doing it for myself with no pressure and enjoying the road to getting there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, Ive had a good record in compls in placing in the top 3 in every one iv done but this time il be doing it for myself with no pressure and enjoying the road to getting there.


Thats the most important thing mate  Just enjoy the journey and go with it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Week 4 of PCT.

Went to sportEx in manchester yesterday and its realy got me fired up, got to speak and take advice of James lewellin and Hidetada yamagishi.

had some bad food yesterday, 3 burger kings to be excasct lol, feel nice and full today though and still lean, Think my body needed the re-feed.

Going to try and add some muscle now and realy focus on gettingck to the stage in 2014 to make a big impact.

PCT going well just 50mg clomid now aadex ed the 20mg nolvadex next week and jobs done


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Three burgers, you greedy cvnt!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Three burgers, you greedy cvnt!


Not all at once but technically 6 burgers cos I had 3 x double angus over 3 meals lol :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

saw ur post and decided it was ok for me to have a triple whopper meal in the airport on the way home..felt good lol


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

You still working at no 1 fitness in cross hills?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

oaklad said:


> You still working at no 1 fitness in cross hills?


yes mate am still ere


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> saw ur post and decided it was ok for me to have a triple whopper meal in the airport on the way home..felt good lol


I think if you monitor yourself carefully yoit make make you look even better, I think im arround same bf 11%ish but alot fuller than in my pics now


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Are you still on the dnp mate?

How is it going?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you still on the dnp mate?
> 
> How is it going?


Nomate i only did one week of 250mg just to see how i react to it, Im saving the other 3 weeks worth for either just before I start my next cycle or as I start it, Im leaning towards doing the dnp 3 weeks before i start my cycle so I can train hard on cycle.

Was verry impressed with it though lost about 10-12lbs in that week


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How bad side effects did you get? I remember you saying that you didn't have much energy - but apart from that did you get gastrointestinal disturbances, discolouration of body fluids, etc.?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> How bad side effects did you get? I remember you saying that you didn't have much energy - but apart from that did you get gastrointestinal disturbances, discolouration of body fluids, etc.?


pee went alitle yellow and I felt warm, small sweats at night and training was harder to do, apart from that it was fine mate


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What calorie defecit did you create whilst on dnp, i.e. how many calories below maintenance level?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> What calorie defecit did you create whilst on dnp, i.e. how many calories below maintenance level?


I dont count cals mate and never have, I just had zero carbs except fiburus carbs from veg and meat for every meal, The diet I usued was the diet I use all the time.

I supplement with omega 3s and have full eggs for breakfst for fat so its high protein and low carbs, medium fats.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Week 5 and final week of pct.

20mg nolvadex to prevent rebound gyno for this week then all finished.

Things seem to be back to normal now, feel like I may of put 1-2%bf back on but also feel bigger,fuller and more muscle.

Really liking the anabolic designs taurotest and bullk I will be staying on these for the rest of the year then doing a quick 8 week cycle followed by one month of then onto my main cycle of the year "Already getting the bits in now"


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Will you be using short-esters on 8-week cycle?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Will you be using short-esters on 8-week cycle?


I plan to run as follows.

week 1-5 500mg Test E pw

Week 1-4 oxy's at 50mg ed

Week 5-8 tTest prop at 100mg 3 x ew.

All pharma products.

Its more of a bridge cycle realy as the main one will star in April consisting off.

Test E 500mg ew 1-5

Tren E 500mg ew 1-5

Oxys at 50mg ed 1-4

Test prope eod week 6- 12

Tren acc 100mg 3 x ew week 6-12

Mast prop 100mg 3x ew week 6-12.

Will also be running dr lins hyge and southern reaserch peptides.

Should mention im still on peptides now and will probably stay on them alone for the next month


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Andy I've prolly said it before but you have done brilliant. Look how far you've come after the 'dark time'.

And i bet there's more you'll achieve too! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Andy I've prolly said it before but you have done brilliant. Look how far you've come after the 'dark time'.
> 
> And i bet there's more you'll achieve too! :thumb:


thanks mate it appreciated and yeh I am happy with how things are going so far.

I like the idea of competing in 2014 as it will give me a good year to work on my weaker areas and even though its so far off i think about it every day and it keeps me going


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*All PCT finished now, still feeling full muscles and veins still showing in arms and delts so still pretty lean although will have put a few % bf back on im sure.*

*
3 x a week ive been having two slices of whole meal with my eggs in a morning, an apple with every breakfast and banana or two at night time.*

*
Been hitting the protein bars too when i get hungry.*

*
My weight has gone up 10lbs so im sure the bf has gone up too but hope and think its minimal "Will find out at next reading on the 28th of this month".*

*
Going to set myself a target not to get over say 14%bf max and keep building muscle.*

*
Will alter diet according after next bf reading *


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loving it !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good stuff...yet again!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Week 5 and final week of pct.
> 
> 20mg nolvadex to prevent rebound gyno for this week then all finished.
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking the Tauro/BULLK stack.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

mickfootie said:


> Glad you are liking the Tauro/BULLK stack.


Just a quick update now ive had another measument done.

Its been about 8 weeks since I finished my cycle now and the only thing I can think is WOW.

In the last 5 weeks since finishing PCT Ive put on 12 lbs and my bf only changed from 11.1% to 11.8% so basicly on paper Ive gained a good solid 11lbs of muscle naturaly.

Diet has still been only 5% carbs and training hard.

It just goes to show you dont have to be on cycle to gain muscle and I realy think the Tauro test and bullk has helped me also.

Ill list my current diet bellow.

*Training at 5;30 am.. post work out = pinaple then 2 scoops of carnivour.*

*
1 hour later. 6 whole eggs, 1 apple.*

*
diner. turkey burgers or steak burgers "By butchers" with salad/spinage ect.*

*
mid aft. pack of turkey rashers, spinage and 2 scoops of syntha 6.*

*
Tea.. steak or stew or chillie with broc.*

*
7;00 ish protein bar. "If hungry"*

*
supper, 50g casein protein, protein bar and sometimes a banana if training the next morning.*

*
Middle of the night. protein bar.*

*
also I have lots of beetroot with all my salad to help with No2 levels and seems to keep me vascular*

*
*

*
On non training days instead of the apple with breakfast I have two slices of whole meal with my eggs.*


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi mate been watching closely you really are a inspiration mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hi mate been watching closely you really are a inspiration mate


thanks mate, its only after my illness a few years ago i realised how strong my will was and if you can beat death then building muscle back is a piece of cake lool.

im hoping to find a sposer so i can inspire others with my story


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting a sponsor would obv be great, but I think also because the way you have recovered & gone on to build yourself up again so sucessfully. :thumbup1:

How do you go about getting sponsorship? Maybe get a Drug company then you can have all their lovely Pharma aas!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Getting a sponsor would obv be great, but I think also because the way you have recovered & gone on to build yourself up again so sucessfully. :thumbup1:
> 
> How do you go about getting sponsorship? Maybe get a Drug company then you can have all their lovely Pharma aas!


haha yeh i wouldn't say no to that, Im not sure how to go about it but i guess its self adverting realy "Like this thread" and hopefully the rite person will come along and see it.

If I can help or inspire others along the way to living my dream then the whole journey has been a success


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha yeh i wouldn't say no to that, Im not sure how to go about it but i guess its self adverting realy "Like this thread" and hopefully the rite person will come along and see it.
> 
> If I can help or inspire others along the way to living my dream then the whole journey has been a success


Maybe email a few companies, with your story & before & after pictures. Then suggest that by you taking xyz supplements, how it will promote recovery or something?

I would have thought that companies will be looking for a different angle like this, how you overcame a serious illness thru hard work & determination.

In this way they'll be link their products with your sucess, & you get free stuff...hopefully.

I'll have a think about what else you could say to them & pm you, if that's ok?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Maybe email a few companies, with your story & before & after pictures. Then suggest that by you taking xyz supplements, how it will promote recovery or something?
> 
> I would have thought that companies will be looking for a different angle like this, how you overcame a serious illness thru hard work & determination.
> 
> ...


yeh thanks mate I had a good article by gaspari nutrition done on me a few months back but the blog dissapeared after a while, shame as they did a good write up that I could of used again lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just thought id update with a little table ive put together with my results since i started the cut, finished the cut and started to build back up.

These measurments were taken at approx 5 weekly markings and the last one was this week.

Im really happy especially with the lbm to bf ratio from start to finish.

Ive been off gear for a good 4 month now too.

*Week Weight BF% LBM*

*
1 189.2 21.7 148.2*

*
2 181.0 18.1 148.8*

*
3 170.8 14.9 145.3*

*
4 159.8 11 141.5*

*
5 158.3 9 141.0*

*
BUilding back up 5 weeks later and of gear at this point*

*
6 171.1 9.8 151.2*

*
7 181.1 10 153.3*

sorry the list didnt come out as easy to read as would of liked but hope you can understand it even though its slightly ofline


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

great to see how your bf goes down 

keep at it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gona try and do it again and see if it comes out right lol.

week...weight....BF.....lbm

1.........189.2.....21.....148.2

2..........181.0.....18.1..148.8

3..........170.8.....14.9...145.3

4..........159.8......11.....141.5

5...........158.3......9......141.0

BUILDING BACK UP

6..........171.1.......9.8.....151.2

7..........181.1......10.......153.3


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> great to see how your bf goes down
> 
> keep at it


Thanks, ive managed to do it a little clearer with my limited I.T skills lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, keep at it mate...& this year will be a great sucess (again) I'm sure. :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GREAT progress mate


----------

